# If anyone is looking to buy an 034 x34 2.7T intake or heatshield for their intake email or PM me



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

I am ordering a heatshield for my setup next week and may have some good info from 034 for others looking to buy soon.










http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-27t-intake-cold-air-x34-for-27t-p-20195.html


----------

